# Cane Hill Asylum my first urbex - May 2012



## aquanuke (May 6, 2012)

Hi, so yesterday I wanted to go out and take some photos. I did not have anywhere in mind to visit so typed in 'abandoned places in Surrey' and found this website. Read a thread about Cane Hill Asylum, which I did not know about and was 30 minutes drive away.. minutes latter I was out the door and on my way 

A brief history from what Ive read.. was once a huge asylum complex in Coulsdon, Surrey. Which was in a fabulous state of decay until a few years ago was taken by a large fire. Since then most (about 95%) has been demolished. All that remains are three buildings the Chapel, Admin Building and the Water tower.

Although there was not a lot left I did have fun and enjoyed myself immensely as this was my first time since a kid sneaking through fences and barbed wire and evading security to get onto private property  

Def. a start of a new pursuit for me. Sorry if my photos are not to everyones taste.. it's just how I shoot 












































btw if any one is interested I put all my photos on Facebook with a link where you can also download the hi-res original files.

http://www.facebook.com/aquanuke


----------



## perjury saint (May 7, 2012)

Nice photos, make the place look really dark and imposing just like an asylum should look
Very good!


----------



## aquanuke (May 7, 2012)

Thanks perjury saint


----------



## mookster (May 7, 2012)

Pass the eye bleach...tbh the original photos are far more welcome on this site than over-processed images, and this is unlikely to last long without being pitted....good on you for getting the bug though.


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2012)

Love the first shot, but not a fan of the processing. Hats off for doing it tho!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 7, 2012)

Your photos look fab not sure about no.3 and no.5the colours are very bold, but the rest look awesome, like the fisheye shots too, the main thing is to enjoy yourself, shoot and process the piks how YOU like , I ike HDR some dont, you cant' please everyone and you shouldn't try.

The only thing with the uber surreal, almost fantasy art ones is that it kinda distorts what the place actually looks like and can detract from the ideals behind the forum after all if the images are taken toooooo far people will still be none the wiser as to what the place actually looks like for real , if you get what i mean.

I think the best balance is to spread em out with regular ones too , thats what am planning on later ...Gulp haha.

Good on ya for getting up and doing it whilst the masses go shopping and to the cinema haha.


----------



## aquanuke (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for everyones comments, I just got back from West Park Asylum today. Had the bug again and seeing as it was May day thought security would be lax, I did however get nabbed 

After a bit of begging he let me go, but I still had a good two hours and some nice photos


----------



## aquanuke (May 7, 2012)

Oh and I did not take the fisheye today, maybe a bit too sureal lol


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2012)

i actually like ur style, but i can see wot AltDayOut means about not quite a true representation, mix a few in as"arty" ones with sum real ones then u can please everyone! Out of interest...how many shots do you merge, or do you manipulate (not meant to sound nasty!) do you have a10-stop ND filter to get them clouds or is that postprod? Ive only elements 8 and the only thing i am confident doing, and i use that word loosely, is a tweak on contrast and a sharpenin cause if i was better wiv computers i wud give it a go but me and computers dont mix, they hate me but i hate them more! Can i have ur fisheye!


----------



## tumbles (May 8, 2012)

So depressing. I usually pop in when I'm working nearby and take a wonder to the front of admin.

Nothing will ever beat walking down the footpath on a sunny July morning at 6am and getting a glance of Cane Hill for the first time.


----------



## aquanuke (May 8, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Out of interest...how many shots do you merge, or do you manipulate (not meant to sound nasty!) do you have a10-stop ND filter to get them clouds or is that postprod? Can i have ur fisheye!




I take about 5 - 12 exposures depending on the light and which lens im using, although I may not use all of them. I don't manipulate or change anything unless its something that really spoils the picture like my tripod leg visible then I will photoshop that out. I do change the colors abit but then colours do change naturally depending where your standing and the light moving.

Everything you see in my photos was there, in one of those exposures. 

I do have a 10 stop but these where all taken straight through lens with no filter. I bought my fisheye last month and this was the first time I took it off.. it's so silly I love it, but got to use it more subtle.


----------



## strider8173 (May 8, 2012)

im liking these i no people dont get the editing thing but sometimes it can look quite good, this is an example of this... not to sure on the fish eye tho. keep up the good work.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2012)

aquanuke said:


> I take about 5 - 12 exposures depending on the light and which lens im using, although I may not use all of them. I don't manipulate or change anything unless its something that really spoils the picture like my tripod leg visible then I will photoshop that out. I do change the colors abit but then colours do change naturally depending where your standing and the light moving.
> 
> Everything you see in my photos was there, in one of those exposures.
> 
> I do have a 10 stop but these where all taken straight through lens with no filter. I bought my fisheye last month and this was the first time I took it off.. it's so silly I love it, but got to use it more subtle.



wow 5 -12 thats some doing, but i guess you get soo much tonal range with that many 

I like the fisheye but if i had one i would have to swap it out every so often, I keep wondering about the Samyang 8mm have you ever used one?


----------



## aquanuke (May 8, 2012)

Yes I have Samyang 8mm. It's great lens even though cheap thats the one I used in those pics above, highly recommend it. Although it does not meter on my camera (nikon d5000) so I have to use my head to meter. But not a problem as I take alot of exposures anyway.

Even though I may take 15 I wont use them all. Once your gone it's too late so best to get them just incase


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 14, 2012)

I like your pics, esp the first! Great


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 14, 2012)

Nice pics , do have to say though, the slight and i do say slight criticism is going towards the 2 8 side of things ,enjoy what you do but don t let it get in the way of whats important ?.


----------



## PaulPowers (May 15, 2012)

I think there is something wrong with your lens...

Main thing is you enjoyed it


----------

